# We Titled this Weekend! SH



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Huge congrats!!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations and great photo!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Sounds like you had an amazing weekend  The photo is gorgeous!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank to all...it was really amazing...she is our first SH...

Now on to WCX...we had to cancel that earlier this spring do to a foot injury...but I see one in WI upcoming in July....!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!! Wonderful photo. WCX will be a piece of cake after finish SH.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats! I love the sig picture! What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

I also love the photo! Congrats!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Big congrats!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

TrailDogs said:


> Congratulations to both of you!


Love that 'red' Goldie...! Her pedigree and performance titles make her something very special....!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Very cool congrats! I love seeing goldens doing what they were breed to do!


----------

